# Late report from "Over The Edge"



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

We had a great crew together for Saturday morning. My Father (the capt of "Over The Edge"),Myself, Tony ( better known as Bostony) and our great friend from Down Under Raoul (Crikey Mate) and my girlfriend Dawna (The Fish Mangler).

We headed out to the Edge at around 50mph. Looking for Wahoo and Dolphin. After two hours with outriggers spread and a beautiful spread of lures in the water. NOTHING not even a single sniff. After that we decided to head back in and bottom fish some recently located bottom spots. We didn't by any means kill the fish but we had a great day and caught some great fish.. I sm pretty sure that the Red Snapper are aware of the new reguations because we caught more nice legal snapper than anything else. Of course all were released to fight another day.........Except for the few caught in State waters.

Here are a few pictures from the trip......We have alot more pictures and some better quality that I will post later in the afternoon










Here's our Aussie doubling up on Ruby's










A pic of the catch










Another pic of the catch










Heres Dawna with her Jack. That girl is killing me this year. From trout and reds to Jacks and Kings. I think I may have created a monster



















Dawna with a small snapper










And here's Dawna .......again.......with a smalll Jack










Raoul 2-hooking the crap out of the pogies and mingos



















We had some tag alongs for a while




























Here's a picture that I guess is from the run out that morning. 










Here's another action photo from the run out! I think that's my fat [email protected]@ hanging on for dear life



















There's our Aussie again steady 2-hooking










And there he is......The Capt.....Dan the man.(on the forum)










This is what my vision was like when we got back :letsdrink

Anyway..like I said we didn't killem, but we had a great time and had a great fish fry that evening.










And look there Tony in the back ground. One of the few minutes he wasn't hiding from the sun or fighting back sea sickness.....and yes........Dawna catching yet another nice fish


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, looks like a fun trip. Thanks for the pic's.:takephoto


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report...thanks for sharing and the pics...mixed bag and good friends, family, fishing, out in the gulf...dang, i need to get back out there....


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the part about cruising out to the edge at 50 mph. That would be pretty neat. Great narrative to go along with some beautiful pics. Did you live bait fish any with the white snapper? Just about everything out there loves to eat those guys. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, we tried live pogies, butterflied pogies and Ruby's. We had about 6 dozen big pinfish. All we caught on anyof em was 26 1/2" AJ's and a hand full of small red grouper. The smaller pinfish caught about 2 dozen legal snapper but we were way outside 9 miles.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

man good job.....thanks for the post and pictures


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job and great pics. :clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

This is Dawna, I'm using Brad's screen name. We had a really fun trip thanks for all the kind words. I can't wait until this weekend at Ft. McCrae(sp?) I wonder what we will all catch.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report and great pictures. Thanks:clap:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing sexier than a beautiful girl that can catch fish!! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree!!!!!!


----------

